# New wallet



## casey97 (Jun 23, 2012)

I am about to purchase a new wallet. What have you found useful or what recommendations do you have?


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Money to keep in it. Just to be a smart a$$.

Really I dont know what you asking. A prepper wallet suggestion? I guess you could make one out of 550 cord or something . What to keep in it? A razor blade, identifying info, extra cash for emergencies, handcuff key, p38 can opener, wallet sized hard copies of pornographic images in case your smart phone dies, etc. A nice wallet suggestion? Buy something cheap and spend extra money on preps.


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

I thought I was being stupid when I put a p38 in my wallet......until I pulled it out and used it!


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Depends on how you carry it, what you put in it, etc.

I've had wallets for decades now that I've carried rear pocket. To be blunt, I got tired of lump under my a$$. An internet friend of my wife is a custom leather worker and I contacted her and discussed a front pocket style that is just big enough for a half dozen cards (ID, gun card, insurance, credit, etc.) on one side and bills folded in half on the other side. She made it to my specs and I've been carrying it now for 4+ years and it still looks new... although feels very well broken in. Fantastic craftsmanship. Unfortunately she's put her leather working business on hold for awhile and isn't doing custom work at this time either (or I'd be putting in a promo for her here). I think I remember paying about $55 including shipping for it. Worth every penny.

So, figure out where you're carrying it. (Rear, Front, Jacket, etc.)

What is going to be kept in it... If you normally carry $500 in 20's or $40 in 20's that a substantially different amount of content. Plan on a little more than expected (you know for when we all have to carry the national ID card... ).

Once you have that in mind either look around for one that fits or consider getting it custom made.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

Make sure it's not camoflaged


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

CulexPipiens said:


> I've had wallets for decades now that I've carried rear pocket. To be blunt, I got tired of lump under my a$$.


I had the same issues and ended up buying one of those "magic flip wallets" (that's the only name I know). It has 3 slots for cards/IDs on each side and elastic straps to hold money or whatever down on both inside surfaces.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Buy one you can stow in your front pocket. This is for several reasons. One it helps you back not having something on your hip as you sit. Secondly it is very difficult for pickpockets to take a wallet out of your front pocket without you being felt up. You may also want to consider a wallet with a liner that keeps your credit cards from being scanned by someone. Big thing is be comfortable. GB


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I use a Mexpedition Spartan. First because it's a really good wallet. Second because it came free with a bag I purchased. I've been carrying it for about two years and it still looks like new.

http://www.maxpedition.com/store/pc/SPARTAN-WALLET-p464.htm


----------

